# 'Clicking' leg joints?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a thread about my concerns for Lunas back legs when we first got her - she seemed bow legged. Everyone helped explain LP to me etc and someone suggested they looked 'cow hocked' which again I could see the resemblence after looking online.
The vet however said they cant tell at this stage as shes too young - she may grow out of it etc. 
Looking at how Pixie walks to Luna - Pixies legs go one after the other like a human whereas Lunas are more of a trott/side to side but she runs about fine!

Just recently ive noticed her front legs making an AWFUL clicking noise, urghhh the sound goes through me!  
I noticed it whenever I was picking her up. She seems in no pain at all, and she is comfortable with me touching them etc.

Any idea what can be done or whats causing this clicking? If it helps its a very light clicking noise.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

When Matilda was a puppy her back legs started clicking/snapping. I had the vet look at them but she couldn't find anything other than another story on one of her "vet forums" (loved how the vet looked it up online haha) that resolved itself as the pup got older. Matilda grew out of it but recently they began to occasionally snap. I don't suspect LP but will definitely have them checked at her visit in the spring. She certainly isn't in any pain & is active as ever but it's always good to be safe. 

Anyway, hopefully Luna will grow out of it as well & hopefully she doesn't have any LP problems. **fingers crossed**


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh good, I thought it might be one of those 'sure signs'. Glad Matilta grew out of it.
Hopefully for Luna, the noise is awful its like shes about to snap!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tulula has lp her legs click now and then, it doesn't bother her at the mo, but eventually she will need to have an op


----------

